# Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Sommer '16)



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juli 2016)

Jetzt mit überarbeiteten Auswahlmöglichkeiten: Welche Grafikkarten nutzt   ihr derzeit zum Spielen? Wenn ihr                                      gerade/kürzlich aufgerüstet habt, dann    schreibt      doch       bitte         dazu,     von               welcher auf  welche          Grafikkarte.

*2016:*
April/Mai
Februar/März
Januar

*2015:*
 Oktober - Dezember
September
Juli + August
Juni
April + Mai
März
Februar
Januar

*2014:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
Juli/August
Mai/Juni
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2013:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2012:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

* 2011:*
  Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

* 2010:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2016)

RX 480!


----------



## HisN (26. Juli 2016)

GTX1080!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juli 2016)

Ui das hat gedauert. 
2x GTX 1080 Founders Edition, schön Wassergekühlt. Endlich 4k Ultra mit 60 fps


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2016)

Ich trau mich nicht ...

GTX 970


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> RX 480!





HisN schrieb:


> GTX1080!



Alter Gammel! 

(Titan X "Classic")

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nonamez78 (26. Juli 2016)

2x ASUS Strix GTX 1080 OC unter Wasser mit EKWB Kühlern. Aktuell mal keine Probleme mit der Performance spürbar, mal sehen wie lange .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Alter Gammel!
> 
> (Titan X "Classic")
> 
> ...



Jedes Mal, wenn ich demnächst ein Fenster auf meinem 4K-120-Hz-Desktop flüssig bewege, werde ich in Gedenken daran mitleidig grinsen.


----------



## ludscha (26. Juli 2016)

EVGA 1070 FTW noch  solange bis die GTX 1080 Hydro Copper erscheint


----------



## RaidRazer (26. Juli 2016)

HD 5450 
Zweimal Pech mit einer RX480 und jetzt ist die Alternative in Form der GTX 1060 aufgrund eines Lagerschadens der Lüfter wieder retour gegangen.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. Juli 2016)

GTX 1070 


Aufgerüstet von HD7970 GHz


----------



## HisN (26. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> (Titan X "Classic")



Da geiert doch schon einer nach der neuen Titan X^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juli 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Da geiert doch schon einer nach der neuen Titan X^^



Durchaus, der Preis ist aber ein noch viel schlechterer Witz als bei den Vor-Titanen, daher wird das wohl eher nichts.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Jedes Mal, wenn ich demnächst ein Fenster auf meinem 4K-120-Hz-Desktop flüssig bewege, werde ich in Gedenken daran mitleidig grinsen.


4k 120 Hz und G-Sync, ja das wäre ein Traum. Und dann auch wieder ein Grund wieder in neue Grafikkarten zu investieren 



HisN schrieb:


> Da geiert doch schon einer nach der neuen Titan X^^





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Durchaus, der Preis ist aber ein noch viel schlechterer Witz als bei den Vor-Titanen, daher wird das wohl eher nichts.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Mich juckt es ja auch schon wieder. Aber ich glaube/hoffe das ich dieses mal standhaft bleibe und nicht kaufen werde. Aktuell sind die 2 1080 schnell genug. Und ob die neue Titan x (finde den Namen nach wie vor blöd) alleine für 4k Ultra 60 fps ausreicht wissen wir ja noch nicht. Noch hat die Karte ja vermutlich keiner.


----------



## Ion (26. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Durchaus, der Preis ist aber ein noch viel schlechterer Witz als bei den Vor-Titanen, daher wird das wohl eher nichts.



Der Preis hat dich schon immer gestört, aber wie zuvor findest du sicher plötzlich ein gutes Angebot und schlägst ja doch zu 


@T
GTX 960 (für leises zocken im ITX System!)


@HisN
Du bist von einer Titan X auf eine 1080? Sinn? 20% mehr FPS für 4Gb weniger Vram, wo du uns doch immer schön die Worst Case´s der Spiele zeigst, was den Vram angeht? Muss ich nicht verstehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juli 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Der Preis hat dich schon immer gestört, aber wie zuvor findest du sicher plötzlich ein gutes Angebot und schlägst ja doch zu



Da müsste ein halbes Wunder passieren, um von den prognostizierten 1.300 Euro auf meine Schmerzgrenze zu fallen. Die anderen Titanen habe ich für rund 800 ergattern können.

Für einen Vollausbau, also 3.840 ALUs mit 16 GiB HBM oder 24 GiB GDDR5X, würde ich wohl 1.000 Euro hinlegen.  Damit wäre sicher, dass zwei Jahre nichts Besseres kommt. Aber so? Näh.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## HisN (26. Juli 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> @HisN
> Du bist von einer Titan X auf eine 1080? Sinn? 20% mehr FPS für 4Gb weniger Vram, wo du uns doch immer schön die Worst Case´s der Spiele zeigst, was den Vram angeht? Muss ich nicht verstehen



Ich bin von zwei Titan X auf eine 1080er.

Den Sinn dahinter könnte ich Dir anhand von drei Bildern erklären.

Division Release
http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_04_092l00.jpg

Division Worst Case Patch und Treiber-Alarm
http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_05_23nsbh.jpg

Division 1080er
http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_06_11ss8s.jpg

Und ja, es gibt tatsächlich Szenarien wo die 8GB der 1080er (für mich) nicht ausreichen. Aber die Karte stellt ja nur den Übergang zur neuen Titan X dar^^
Und auch wenn ich gerne Worst-Case Szenarien zeige ... in der Regel bevorzuge ich spielbare Settings^^


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Juli 2016)

Immer noch 2xMSI 770GTX mit je 2GB Vram entweder als SLI oder eine als PhysikX Karte.Wollte eigentlich zu einer Costum RX480er,nur das problem ist das die Rechenleistung für WHQ Monitor
nicht ausreichend sein wird(dürfte) je nach Spiel bzw.Grafikksettings.Obwohl ich eigentlich ab und zu daddel,aber ich denke die GPU sollte schon nativ mit bis sehr guter Optik berechnen können.warte auf Battelfield 1(retro 1ste Weltkrieg).
Deswegen mußte ich umdenken,also müßte es mindestens eine 1070er Pascal sein die dazu in der lage wär,nur ist mir die Karte immer noch etwas zu teuer.Kann aber warten,sollte die Karte um die 400 Euro fallen dann wäre das
vom Preis/Leistung gerecht denke ich und ich würde zugreifen.Ansonsten warte ich noch ab wie sich die Preise entwickeln werden.

grüße Brex


----------



## BikeRider (26. Juli 2016)

[X] Noch meine ehrwürdige Geforce GTX 670 OC Windforce³
Die werde ich aber hoffentlich bald durch eine RX 480 im Custom-Design ersetzen.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Juli 2016)

Immer noch meine R9 290 unter Wasser. 
Ausreichend für wqhd + freesync


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juli 2016)

Geforce GTX 560 Ti


----------



## TheJudge (26. Juli 2016)

Asus Geforce GTX 980 Strix OC (zusätzlich leicht übertaktet), reicht für meine Spiele in 1140p massig aus in "ultra" oder "hohen" Grafikeinstellungen


----------



## Nike334 (26. Juli 2016)

GTX 260...  Neuer PC könnte langsam mal her


----------



## bisonigor (26. Juli 2016)

Eine EVGA 980TI 1490/4000 unter wasser , die ich vor einem Jahr für 700€ erworben habe und wie es aussieht , bleib sie noch ein Jahr drin . Die Preise sind für die gebotene Leistung einfach zu hoch für mich.


----------



## VoodaGod (26. Juli 2016)

2x 7970 Crossfire, 
werde wohl nicht in naher Zukunft upgraden, da ich insgesamt 350€ für die beiden ausgegeben habe und man momentan für ähnlich viel Geld nicht signifikante Mehrleistung bekommt...
da kommt wahrscheinlich zuerst Zen ins Haus


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juli 2016)

*Nvidia GeForce GTX1080 *
Mit WaKü Umbau, der verwendete >Kühlblock< und die dazu passende >Platte<.
Übertaktet habe ich auch, da mir niedrigere Temperaturen und ein besonders leises System wichtig ist, nicht allzu viel über Standard, lediglich den Chip auf rund 2GHz.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn ihr                                      gerade/kürzlich aufgerüstet habt, dann    schreibt      doch       bitte         dazu,     von               welcher auf  welche          Grafikkarte.


Von einer Nvidia GeForce GTX980.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. Juli 2016)

Seit letzter Woche die Asus Strix 1080 und das Ding rennt wie sau.
Vorher hatte ich eine Asus Strix 970.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

[x] HD 7870

immer noch

Werde vermutlich erst Endes Jahres eine neue Karte kaufen. Schwanke zwischen RX 480 und GTX 1060. Bin mir noch nicht sicher. Vielleicht warte ich aber auch auf Vega.


----------



## smcje (26. Juli 2016)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M (GM204M) - 6GB GDDR5 SDRAM


----------



## Blacky0407 (26. Juli 2016)

GTX 1070


----------



## big-maec (26. Juli 2016)

Ein Downgrade von Radeon HD 7970 / GHz Edition / R9 280X auf Geforce GTX 660 TI.  Weil demnächst eine Neue Graka ins Haus kommt endweder eine GTX1080 oder GTX1070 hängt vom Preis ab. Die  HD7970 GHz Edition ist verkauft und die GTX660ti hatte ich eigentlich nur wegen PhysX eingebaut und ist jetzt für eine Weile eine Ersatzkarte.


----------



## S754 (26. Juli 2016)

Immer noch die Fury, hab sie aber mittlerweile Extern wegen Temperaturproblemen.


----------



## Chicago (26. Juli 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Geforce GTX 560 Ti



Dito!


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juli 2016)

Eine Radeon R9 290X 4GB mit einem Raijintek Morpheus.


----------



## VikingGe (26. Juli 2016)

[X] GTX 670. Bei der nächsten Umfrage dann eine 480.
[X] AMD-APU im Laptop (A10-7350B). Hätte da ja schon irgendwie gerne die doppelte GPU-Leistung, tut aber.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Und ja, es gibt tatsächlich Szenarien wo die 8GB der 1080er (für mich) nicht ausreichen. Aber die Karte *stellt ja nur den Übergang zur neuen Titan X dar*^^ Und auch wenn ich gerne Worst-Case Szenarien zeige ... in der Regel bevorzuge ich spielbare Settings^^


...

<-- Seit Ende Juni glücklicher Besitzer einer GTX1080 & für 1440p, auch noch in Kombination mit GSync, für mich ein traumhaftes Gespann ....
Für den Fall der Fälle dient eine 970er noch als "Backup" & wird für schmales Geld nicht verhökert.^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (26. Juli 2016)

HIS Radeon R9 390 IceQ X² OC mit -50 mV. Leistung reicht mir dicke und da die Geldquelle gerade nicht sprudelt bleibt das auch noch länger so.


----------



## BigYundol (26. Juli 2016)

Update von der Radeon 270X auf eine Fury X und passt 

Nächstes Upgrade wird erst zusammen mit ZEN interessant.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (26. Juli 2016)

Aktuell ne MSI Seahawk EK x GTX 1070 mit 8GB auf die "psychologisch wichtigen" 2GHz übertaktet


----------



## BirdofPrey (26. Juli 2016)

_*Eine EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, welche ab Werk schon mit 2GHz läuft.*_


----------



## hornhautman (26. Juli 2016)

Eine Palit GTX1070 Gamerock läuft mit 2,05GHz und 9,3GT/s --- Wozu braucht man noch mal ne Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Kiesewetter (27. Juli 2016)

Nvidia 1070. Aufgerüstet von Nvidia 980!


----------



## 0madmexx0 (27. Juli 2016)

Seit Anbeginn eine HD7970 und langt mir noch für FHD.
Aufgrund der mageren Verfügbarkeit und (early adopter) Preisen der neuen Karten wird es (vorerst) so bleiben.
Mal sehen wie die Preise sich entwickeln wenn mehr customs verfügbar sind.


----------



## Bariphone (27. Juli 2016)

eine R9 390 Nitro OC Trixx von Sapphire. Tip Top, Rennt ordentlich und mit 8Gb Vram noch absolut Zukunftssicher.
Für Full HD und WQHD absolut ausreichend für mich.


----------



## Nathenhale (27. Juli 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Immer noch die Fury, hab sie aber mittlerweile Extern wegen Temperaturproblemen.


Frage an dich kostet der Extender irgenwie Leistung also im Sinne von FPS . Ich meine hattest du bevor du sie rausgebaut hast mehr FPS ?


----------



## S754 (27. Juli 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Frage an dich kostet der Extender irgenwie Leistung also im Sinne von FPS .


Nein, überhaupt nicht. Das Ding ist qualitativ sehr hochwertig und gut abgeschirmt. PCIe 3.0 läuft problemlos damit.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich meine hattest du bevor du sie rausgebaut hast mehr FPS ?


Habe jetzt mehr FPS, da die Karte endlich den Takt hält^^


----------



## Nathenhale (27. Juli 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein, überhaupt nicht. Das Ding ist qualitativ sehr hochwertig und gut abgeschirmt. PCIe 3.0 läuft problemlos damit.
> 
> Habe jetzt mehr FPS, da die Karte endlich den Takt hält^^


Wie heißt das ding ? Dankeschön


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juli 2016)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 980ti


----------



## S754 (27. Juli 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Wie heißt das ding ? Dankeschön



Lian Li PW-PCI-E38


----------



## Nathenhale (27. Juli 2016)

Danke


----------



## hanfi104 (27. Juli 2016)

Wenn heute die 480 ankommt und sie mir gefällt: eine RX480 mit Undervolting und Accelero Xtreme IV und 1350/4500 *träum*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juli 2016)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wenn heute die 480 ankommt und sie mir gefällt: eine RX480 mit Undervolting und Accelero Xtreme IV und 1350/4500 *träum*



Steht "leicht" über. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der kommenden PCGH 09/2016 haben wir übrigens einen großen RX-480-Praxisteil, der sich auch der Kompatibilität mit 20 (!) Nachrüstkühlern widmet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## HXpress (27. Juli 2016)

EVGA GTX 970 und immer noch zufrieden denke die wird noch so 1 Jahr bei mir im einsatz bleiben, Wird aber dan mit Battelfield1 Entschieden^^


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. Juli 2016)

Gewechselt vom Laptop (k.a. was da drinn war) auf eine MSI Armor R7 370
Für einen 720p Monitor völlig i.o.


----------



## hanfi104 (27. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Steht "leicht" über.
> 
> 
> In der kommenden PCGH 09/2016 haben wir übrigens einen großen RX-480-Praxisteil, der sich auch der Kompatibilität mit 20 (!) Nachrüstkühlern widmet.
> ...


gekauft
Ich glaub ich kann wohl nicht die Grundplatte verwenden, so wies auf dem Bild aussieht


----------



## Dedde (27. Juli 2016)

doch erstaunlich wieviele 1080/70 und 980 ti haben


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2016)

Pascal scheint wesentlich beliebter zu sein als manche die versucht haben sie negativ darzustellen, Geiz ist Geil bellt scheinbar lauter als der Biss tatsächlich ausfällt, ist wohl wie bei einer Demo, viel lautes Gebrüll von einigen wenigen die so tun als wären sie die Mehrheit


----------



## Pixy (28. Juli 2016)

Wahrscheinlich sind es jetzt auch vermehrt die Stimmen für die 1070/1080, weil sie alle stolz sind und es hier schnell kundtun möchten.
Auf der anderen Seite wundert es nicht wirklich, ca. 3,5GB Vram der GTX 970 sind einfach für viele Spiele zu wenig.
Ob das allein jetzt ein wechsel Wert ist weiß ich natürlich nicht, hatte nie eine, meine war wesentlich älter, lauter und kam auf "nur" 3GB Vram.


----------



## Kindercola (28. Juli 2016)

hier soll mal nochmal wer schreiben die GTX1080 wäre zu teuer ^^ -  das Ergebnis wird sicher den allgemeinen Graka-Markt widerspiegeln 
Meine kleine 7970 kommt zwar wenn es warm wird recht ins schwitzen, aber was solls  das Ding läuft und für meine 0815 Spiele reicht die noch aus


----------



## Tr1ckSilv3r (28. Juli 2016)

GTX 970 von Asus. Und die wird es auch noch einige Zeit bleiben. Gute Leistung, traumhafte Übertaktbarkeit auf 1463Mhz und schön leise


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Juli 2016)

Immernoch die GTX 780  Reicht auch vollkommen aus


----------



## RRe36 (28. Juli 2016)

[x] GTX980Ti @ 1,25/3,9GHz/1,09V

Nach wie vor zufrieden mit der Karte. >50% mehr Leistung würden trotzdem nicht schaden um mein UHD Display mit konstanten 60FPS in Mordors Schatten mit ReShade zu befüttern


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Juli 2016)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Immernoch die GTX 780  Reicht auch vollkommen aus


Für was? 
Nennst dich HighEnd und nutzt so ein Museumsteil...


----------



## Dedde (29. Juli 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind es jetzt auch vermehrt die Stimmen für die 1070/1080, weil sie alle stolz sind und es hier schnell kundtun möchten.
> Auf der anderen Seite wundert es nicht wirklich, ca. 3,5GB Vram der GTX 970 sind einfach für viele Spiele zu wenig.
> Ob das allein jetzt ein wechsel Wert ist weiß ich natürlich nicht, hatte nie eine, meine war wesentlich älter, lauter und kam auf "nur" 3GB Vram.


also am vram limit bin ich noch nie angekommen, selbst bei gta 5 mit downsampling nicht. läuft astrein trotz das es gerne mal 3,7gb belegt


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Juli 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Für was?
> Nennst dich HighEnd und nutzt so ein Museumsteil...



Für jede Anwendung, die ich benutze. Ich spiele nicht die neuesten Spiele, nur um dem Mainstream zu folgen  Ich spiele die Spiele, die mir Spaß machen. Und das "anspruchsvollste" davon ist Borderlands 2.

Außerdem: lass mich mich doch so nennen wie ich mich nennen will. Dass Usernamen nicht unbedingt Bezug zu Hardware haben müssen, scheint dir entgangen zu sein - sonst gäbs hier auch keine Idefixe, Cartmanns oder Einwegkartoffeln. Aus diesem Grund versteh ich auch den Grund deines Postes nicht.

Aber gut... wers nötig hat


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (29. Juli 2016)

[X] Immernoch meine R9 290 von Powercolor

Verrichtet solide ihren Dienst. Läuft meistens sogar nur mit 750/1000. Für Overwatch in Ultra/Hoch bei 80-100 Fps reichts noch. 
Auf den Standarttakt 1040/1350 bring ich die Karte eigentlich nur, wenn ich mal wieder den Hexer auspacke, oder wenns kalt wird 

Bis Vega bleibt sie auf jeden Fall noch. Vielleicht rüste ich meine 290 nur irgendwann mal mit einem Nachrüstkühler aus.
Leider passt kein Accelero IV. Eventuell wenn ein neues Gehäuse kommt, wo das Netzteil oben ist, dann kann ich vielleicht den unteren PCIe Slot nutzen und dann würde es passen.
Sonst habe ich schon mal über eine Fertig Wakü für meine Graka nachgedacht.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2016)

Andere oder ältere Geforce

AMD HD 6670 1 GB 

Ich glaube das wird auch erstmal so bleiben, denn ich habe mir stattdessen lieber einen neuen Fernseher geholt.


----------



## Breyten (30. Juli 2016)

290X mit 8GB. Dank Doom und Vulkan habe ich Hawaii-Feeling im Zimmer


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Museumsteil...


Wenn die 780 ein Museumsteil sein soll, was ist dann mein schnuckeliger Pixelschubser aus dem Jahre 2008? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[X] Andere oder ältere Geforce

Nutze aktuell eine MSI TwinFrozr GTX 260 216 - sie pfeift aus dem letzten Loch, es mangelt an allem. Der Videospeicher ist oberhalb von 1280x720 i.d.R. sofort rappelvoll, die Shaderleistung ist unter aller Kanone (ein Smoke-Execute in CS:GO halbiert bis drittelt die FPS ) und viele Titel verweigern mittlerweile den Start mangels DX11. Wird Zeit für was Neues, habe genug von 1024x768 und niedrigsten Details.


----------



## iReckyy (2. August 2016)

MSI GTX 980Ti 1467/4001 👍


----------



## Deimos (2. August 2016)

Aktuell die Nano aus dem LAN-Rechner, bis die Kiste mit der mittlerweile ebenfalls "veralteten" 980 TI fertig ist.
High-end ist mir zu teuer geworden für das Gebotene.


----------



## derneuemann (2. August 2016)

Immernoch eine GTX970m, mit der ich überraschend zufrieden bin...


----------



## KaterTom (2. August 2016)

*Alt: *â€‹ GTX 780 *Neu: *â€‹GTX 1080

Das gute Stück ist zwar noch nicht eingebaut, aber auf dem Weg zu mir.   Sonntag bei Mindfactory bestellt und Montag kam die Versandbestätigung. Es ist eine Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock.


----------



## Chukku (3. August 2016)

Ich vermisse den zusätzlichen Button "SLI" oder "2x" oder so ähnlich im Poll.

2 x 980 Ti SLI
 - Inno3D iChill 980Ti X4 (würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen.. Lüfter nach 3 Monaten defekt. 1 Monat Reklamations-Streit, dann endlich Ersatzkühler zum selbst montieren bekommen)
 - EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid (Super zufrieden, nach Austausch des Stocklüfters durch Noctua NF-F12)

Aufgerüstet von GTX 570


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. August 2016)

Chukku schrieb:


> Ich vermisse den zusätzlichen Button "SLI" oder "2x" oder so ähnlich im Poll.



Ja das vermisse ich auch.


----------



## Najuno (3. August 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ja das vermisse ich auch.



Ich vermisse die Multi Auswahl, gibt doch bestimmt ne ganze Menge Leute, die mehr als nur ein System haben, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Galatian (3. August 2016)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen...genauso mit der Frage nach Wasserkühlung...also rechne ich den Preis des Kühlers mit ein, wenn es um die Frage geht, wieviel ich für eine Graka ausgebe oder nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. August 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind es jetzt auch vermehrt die Stimmen für die 1070/1080, weil sie alle stolz sind und es hier schnell kundtun möchten.


Das kann ich offen gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum sollen RX480 Besitzer nicht stolz auf ihre Karte sein bzw ihre Neuerwerbung nicht kundtun wollen?
So schlecht kann sie gar nicht sein


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. August 2016)

Je nach Sichtweise kann man da natürlich nur zustimmen & habt keine Scham ....


----------



## Nathenhale (5. August 2016)

Dedde schrieb:


> also am vram limit bin ich noch nie angekommen, selbst bei gta 5 mit downsampling nicht. läuft astrein trotz das es gerne mal 3,7gb belegt



Möchte ich dir zwar gerne glauben weil ich dir nicht unterstellen möchte das du lügst. Aber nach meinem Wissen sind nur 3,5Gib schnell die anderen 500mb langsam. Also wenn GTA 5 nicht irgend wie cleverer ist als andere spiele sollte dir das in den Framtimes auffalen. Möchte dir aber jetzt nichts unterstellen. 

PS. nen Screenshot mit OSD von Afterburner wäre schön.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. August 2016)

Zwar keine Bilder, allerdings ein Filmchen von GTA5. Man achte bitte auf die Settings, den VRAM, die Frametimes & natürlich auf die Frames.^^ Ich würde sagen, dass sieht ganz gut aus ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKZc9KqcxKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Topic
Immer noch eine 1080er & das wird auch sicherlich eine Zeit lang so bleiben.


----------



## Rarek (10. August 2016)

nein... meine geliebte 650TI ist nimmer in der liste...


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (11. August 2016)

[X] Radeon R9 290


----------



## Stern1710 (11. August 2016)

[X] RX 470
Heute ganz frisch gekauft, das 8GB Modell von Sapphire


----------



## SiLAnceR (11. August 2016)

Radeon 7950 im Crossfire-Verbund


----------



## Happy1337 (13. August 2016)

Mal sehen wie lange die 7970 noch so taugt


----------



## Rumtata (14. August 2016)

Gestern von 7870XT auf RX 480 gewechselt..und das macht soooo viel Spaß


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2016)

Noch die gute GTX980TI Classified!


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (15. August 2016)

Eine GTX970 Jetstream unter einem MK26 ! Die Leistung reicht mit noch bei 1440P 144HZ.


----------



## HisN (15. August 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> GTX1080!



War zu lahm, ist jetzt eine Titan X (Pascal).


----------



## noliso (15. August 2016)

GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition


----------



## marcus022 (16. August 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nutze aktuell eine MSI TwinFrozr GTX 260 216 - sie pfeift aus dem letzten Loch, es mangelt an allem. Wird Zeit für was Neues, habe genug von 1024x768 und niedrigsten Details.



Mensch und ich dachte ich bin mit meiner 470 am unteren Ende. Ich würde dir ja meine vermachen wenn ich in x Jahren aufrüsten würde..


----------



## volvo242 (16. August 2016)

[X] GTX 660


----------



## laserbeamer (16. August 2016)

Ne Club 3d R9 280X Royalqueen zusammen mit meinem Athlon X4 860k reicht das für meine Spiele vollkommen aus (FHD oder 1440p je nach Spiel).
(Sogar Battleborn läuft da bei 1440p zwischen 29 und 50 fps^^).


----------



## RiZaR (16. August 2016)

[X] HD 7950 (siehe Sig)

Für mich ist das Ding die "30FPS"-Karte geworden.

Witcher 3, No Mans Sky, Star Citizen, XCOM2 und andere Games laufen auf "High" bzw. "Very High" Settings mit der guten alten GCN 1.0 Tahiti auf ~30 FPS (+-5).

Mit Vega wird dann ein neuer Graka-Stern im Gaming-Prime-System aufgehen, welche die gute AMD HD 7950 beerben wird. Nach knapp 5 Jahren intensivsten Einsatzes wandert die alte Garde in den Zweit-PC, der dann endlich das Prädikat "schnell genug für Star Citizen" tragen darf


----------



## wttrw (16. August 2016)

(x) gtx 970, leider immer noch


----------



## Speedwood (16. August 2016)

jetzt doch die 1070 bis 1080ti kommt ;D


----------



## Rayken (16. August 2016)

wttrw schrieb:


> (x) gtx 970, leider immer noch



Wieso leider? Für Full HD reicht das doch noch. Ich gurke noch mit einer GTX 670 rum, ich glaub ich kann mich da eher beschweren als du


----------



## JDMartti (16. August 2016)

Ist das hier ein Fight wer sich am meisten beschweren kann? D:

Im Moment ist es eine 6850 in meinem HauptPC und eine 9500GT im Overwatch-PC (der vom hauptpc ersetzt wurde ps. ich bin zu faul um meine Sig zu updaten). Hab aber vor mir eine 5850 oder 7770 für den HauptPC zu holen und die 6850 zurück in den OverwatchPC zu lassen. Mehr Leistung brauche ich im Moment echt nicht weil ich jedes meiner Games in 1080p aber auf low spiele^^ ist für mich die beste Mischung aus Grafik und FPS


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (17. August 2016)

Ich habe kürzlich von einer GTX 960 auf die GTX 1070 ein Upgrade gemacht.


----------



## Black_Ninja03 (17. August 2016)

Sapphire R9 280x Tri-X auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut. Für mich immer noch völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Devury (17. August 2016)

Im Moment eine Asus ROG Matrix GTX 980 Ti. Solange ich nicht auf einen 4K Monitor mit mindestens 144hz umsteige, bleibt das wahrscheinlich auch so.


----------



## Jiko (18. August 2016)

Interessant. Momentan läuft bei mir noch die GTX 460 und tut ihren Dienst für das Alter erstaunlich gut, wobei meine Grafikanforderungen nicht über Tera und Starcraft II auf 1920x1080 hinausgehen und ich auch nicht die höchsten Einstellungen nutze. OK, dann noch die Videobearbeitung, bei der mehr Shader sehr schön wären. Insgesamt werde ich voraussichtlich irgendwann auf die GTX 1060 6GB  wechseln, sobald diese im Preis sinkt.


----------



## enux (18. August 2016)

Hier sieht man, dass man in einem Enthusiastenforum unterwegs ist: So viele User mit richtig teuren Grafikkarten. Ich bin mit einer GTX 1060 unterwegs  und zufrieden.


----------



## Vahlok (19. August 2016)

Leider ist meine GTX 780Ti kaputt gegengen, deshalb war ich gezwungen auf die 1060 zu wechseln ansonsten hätte ich sie noch länger behalten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. August 2016)

Du bist nicht gezwungen, du kannst auch auf ein anderes Modell wechseln. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## marcus022 (19. August 2016)

Eine 750ti hat heute meine gtx470 ersetzt. Beide von Gigabyte. Einer der drei Lüfter von der alten war kaputt. Das Kugellager. Der hat gerattert sag ich euch. 

Zur Neuen. Ich bin beeindruckt. Die Lüfter drehen gar nicht hoch. Die gpu dümpelt bei knappen 40 Grad dahin unter Last. Idle unter 30. Die 470 war über 40 im idle und knapp 80/90 Grad bei Last. Und der Verbrauch hat sich nahezu halbiert bei gleicher/leicht erhöter Leistung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. August 2016)

Neue WLP und stärkerer Kühler wäre Finanziell wohl vernünftiger gewesen, was die Umwelt auch geschont hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Multithread (21. August 2016)

Zu meinem bedauern immer noch mit nem 7970er CF unterwegs.

Ich wollte eigentlich auf  zwei 8/16GB HBM Karten mit Adaptive Sync Unterstützung aufrüsten.
Aktuell sieht es nach Vega aus.


----------



## Railroadfighter (21. August 2016)

AMD-Mobil GPU
Immer noch die Radeon M290X. (=HD 7870 mit 4GB)
Die Leistung reicht hinten und vorne nicht, möchte aber noch Zen abwarten bevor das Notebook in Rente geht.


----------



## marcus022 (21. August 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8401733 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue WLP und stärkerer Kühler wäre Finanziell wohl vernünftiger gewesen, was die Umwelt auch geschont hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß einfach das du mich nicht angesprochen hast, ich bin mir ganz sicher.  

Nein im ernst. Die 470 war am abrauchen. Jetzt weiss ich auch warum der Rechner seeehr lange gebraucht hat um herunterzufahren bzw. warum er manchmal nicht hochgefahren ist. Und die Games hatten seit letzter Woche eine Unschärfe. Als wenn ich durch ein Milchglas geschaut hätte. 

mfg


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2016)

_*

[X]  GTX 770 (2GB)*_


----------



## steAK79 (22. August 2016)

[x] GTX980ti 6GB

Gibt aktuell bei meinen Ansprüchen nur völlig sinnfreie Gründe zu wechseln.
Wenn, warum auch immer, würde ich wieder bei xx80ti zugreifen...


----------



## Beavis99 (22. August 2016)

[x] GTX1070, aber auch nur weil meine 980Ti wegen defekter Lüfter zurück ist, ansonsten hätte ich nie Pascal gekauft.


----------



## Pyro247 (22. August 2016)

Aufgerüstet von 2x MSI R9 290X Gaming CF auf 1x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro.


----------



## Kaimikaze (22. August 2016)

Powercolor 7950 PCS+

Wollte was Neues kaufen, aber aus diversen Gründen bin ich von den neuen Karten beider Anbieter enttäuscht und von daher gibt's kein Geld von mir.


----------



## Evo8 Racer (22. August 2016)

_[X] Geforce GTX 980 Ti

PC1: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified, OC: GPU +50Mhz & GDDR5 +800MHz
PC2: 2x GeForce GTX580 1,5GB
PC3: 3x GeForce 8800GTX
Notebook: 2x GeForce GTX 670MX, OC: GPU +135Mhz & GDDR5 +500MHz_


----------



## RC Shad0w (22. August 2016)

Bis ende der Woche noch 680 GTX SC, ab Wochenende GTX 1080 Amp! Extreme 😎


----------



## Yutshi (22. August 2016)

Aktuell ist's noch eine MSI GTX970 Gaming.
Ich warte lieber noch auf die 1080Ti...
Mal schauen und hoffen dass Vega zu diesem Zeitraum mindestens ihren Schatten abwirft um an der gesamten Preisgestaltung mitwirken zu können.


----------



## BxBender (22. August 2016)

ICH WILL VEGA .... JETZT !


----------



## DJ Stefan (22. August 2016)

Ich nutze derzeit
PC1: R9 290X wird im nächsterzeit entweder auf ne Fury X oder auf eine RX490 aufgerüstet sobald sie am Markt ist.
PC2: Derzeit eine AMD Radeon HD5870 wird aber im zuge der Aufrüstung von PC1 mit der R9 290X ausgerüstet

Ansonst sind PC1 und 2 1:1 gleich.


----------



## bans3i (22. August 2016)

Titan X Pascal im SLI


----------



## wolflux (22. August 2016)

Eine 980Ti Classified mit 1493/3800 MHz, 300 Watt und die kleine bleibt bis zum nächsten Jahr bei mir, da die Leistung noch zu hoch ist für die schwachen Verkaufs- Preise 

Ps. 1204 MHz und ca. 185 Watt Verbrauch bei 
1.000 Volt
1250 MHz ca.200 Watt bei 1.037 Volt
Amd ich warte!
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. August 2016)

enux schrieb:


> Hier sieht man, dass man in einem Enthusiastenforum unterwegs ist: So viele User mit richtig teuren Grafikkarten. Ich bin mit einer GTX 1060 unterwegs  und zufrieden.


So ist es, ~85% Umsatz bzw Gewinn wird mit Karten gemacht die zwischen 100 und 300 €uro/Dollar liegen, sieht man gut bei den Steam Hard/Software-Umfragen, mit deiner Karte liegst du genau im Fokus der Hersteller.


----------



## 75928 (22. August 2016)

980Ti, gibt aber bald ne 1080


----------



## Schmuppes (22. August 2016)

R9 380 von Asus. Anfang des Jahres einen Rechner aufgebaut; wissend dass es die falsche Grafikkarte wird. GTX 960? Nä. GTX 970 "3,5"? Nä. R9 380X? Nä, zu teuer für den Übergang. Also hab ich die nötigsten 200€ ausgegeben in der Hoffnung, dass sie sich rechnen bis Vega kommt. Und je länger das noch auf sich warten lässt, desto "besser" war rückblickend der Kauf der 380.


----------



## Ohnry (22. August 2016)

Radeon 8990 (umgelabelte 7990 in einem Alienware System)


----------



## Parabellum08 (22. August 2016)

Powercolor hd 7850 v2 aus der Bucht vor einem Jahr für 50 Euro .
Soll bald ersetzt werden , weil Geburtstagsgeld dafür bekommen .


----------



## PongLenis18 (22. August 2016)

"7930" hat nur 2 gb... aber das reicht auch für das neue deus ex. seh keinen grund aufzurüsten, da noch genug alte spiele auf ihre entjungferung warten (witcher 3 + dlc`s z bsp.)


----------



## Rangod (22. August 2016)

MSI GTX 770. Damals (vor etwas mehr als 2 Jahren) lag der Aufpreis zur 4 GB Variante bei ~45 EUR. Ich war zu geizig... Naja, aus Fehlern lernt man. Dumm nur, das die GTX 1070 die einzig sinnvolle Aufrüstoption ist, jedoch etwas über meiner preislichen Schmerzgrenze liegt. Selbst schuld.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (22. August 2016)

Seit Samstag die 7970GHz 3GB gegen die Saphhire Nitro+ RX 470 8GB  (eigentlich schon eine RX 480):  Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 470 8G D5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Bin zufrieden. Ist schön leise in meinem Slient-Gehäuse und unter Rise  of the Tomb Raider läuft in Ultra alles flüßig in allen Szenen unter  2560x1080. Doom lief auch mit der 7970GHz Edition dank Vulkan mit mind.  60fps, also ist es keine Überraschung, dass alles gut läuft.


----------



## wurstkuchen (23. August 2016)

lol???


----------



## blue-moon42 (23. August 2016)

Von einer Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660 Ti zu einer MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G!


----------



## xxH0M3Rxx (23. August 2016)

MSI GTX970 Gaming 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (23. August 2016)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> lol???



Wurstkuchen wieso lachst du? [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. August 2016)

CrAzYLuKe schrieb:


> Saphhire Nitro+ RX 470 8GB
> Rise  of the Tomb Raider läuft in Ultra alles flüßig in allen Szenen unter  2560x1080



Wahrscheinlich lacht Wurstkuchen deshalb, und ich bezweifle auch das das der Wahrheit entspricjht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. August 2016)

Wieso? 8 GiByte für maximale Texturdetails, DX12 für (mittlerweile) vernünftige Fps. 2.560 × *1.080* ist deutlich anspruchsärmer als WQHD. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. August 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wieso? 8 GiByte für maximale Texturdetails, DX12 für (mittlerweile) vernünftige Fps. 2.560 × *1.080* ist deutlich anspruchsärmer als WQHD.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Weil die RX 470 ja grade mal FullHD mit 60 FPS schafft 

AMD Radeon RX 470 von Sapphire im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Karnstein (23. August 2016)

GTX 960 4GB.... 

Wird sich bis zum Winter auch nicht ändern, da a) mein Kontostand vorher eine gründliche Aufpolierung brauchen würde, b) mir die Verfügungslage und Preisentwicklung im für mich preislich verschmerzbaren Segment aktuell noch nicht so gefällt und c) ich ganz genau weiß, daß ich mein Studium nicht mehr dieses Jahr beende, wenn ich mir jetzt eine neue Grafikkarte leisten würde...


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (23. August 2016)

Wahrscheinlich sind's da keine 60fps, aber dennoch ausreichend. In Doom aber auf jeden Fall. Jedenfalls sind's gut über 30/35fps und das reicht mir aus. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neronimo (23. August 2016)

Seit nun über einem Jahr glücklicher Besitzer einer GTX 980 von EVGA. 
Inzwischen hat sich mein Ärger, dass Ich doch nicht die nächsthöhere genommen habe gelegt, bin nämlich mehr als zufrieden mit meinen *1920**x1080 *Pixeln 

Und solange Ich mit der in meinen Spielen Ultra Details und genügend FPS habe, dass ich mit VSync konstant in die 60 FPS Obergrenze renne, werde Ich die auch nicht auswechseln. 

Das Geld wird viel mehr bei Laptop, Smartwatch und Handy gebraucht


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (24. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Weil die RX 470 ja grade mal FullHD mit 60 FPS schafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso habe die Karte wo der 8GB Speicher 2000MHz fährt. In deinem  verlinkten Test aber nicht! Das macht dann doch sehr viel aus und macht  sie fast eher zu einer RX 480. 
Das sind zwischen 3-10fps mehr je nach Spiel gegenüber der 4GB mit niedrigem Speichertakt. 

Daher wäre der Link hier besser: Radeon RX 470 im Test: Nur wenig langsamer als ihre grosse Schwester [Update mit Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB]




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (24. August 2016)

[x] 1070

Übergangsweise eine 1070 weil Preis/Leistung noch am ehesten stimmt. InVerbindung mit dem Monitor erleichtert mir die GPU die Wartezeit (1-1,5 Jahre) bis zum neuen PC/Volta


----------



## julizs (24. August 2016)

Habe bevor Pascall gelauncht ist meine 980ti verkauft, da ich an ein ähnliches Szenario wie bei der 780ti vs 970 gedacht hatte, aber die Karten waren mir meilenweit zu teuer

Dann einfach eine R9 390 für 199€ +Total War Warhammer gekauft und den Rest in nen neuen Laptop gesteckt


----------



## the_leon (24. August 2016)

Eine r9 290 Vapor x und eine 7990 Devil/7950 Twin Forzer im zweit pc


----------



## VikingGe (25. August 2016)

Kann meine Stimme nicht mehr ändern, seit heute ist es aber eine MSI RX 480 Gaming 8GB.
_Sehr_ nettes Teil, in den meisten neueren Spielen ein gewaltiges Upgrade von meiner GTX 670.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2016)

[x] GTX 1070 @ 2 GHz (vorher GTX 980 @ 1,5 GHz)

2. PC: R9 290X


----------



## OkayBird (1. September 2016)

Ich nutze wieder meine 980 GTX... zwar wurde die EVGA 1070 angeschafft... aber ich denke, ich werde sie wieder verkaufen... irgendwie hat sich das 0 gelohnt, bei dem bißchen was ich noch spiele...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2016)

Interessanter Zwischenstand auf dem Weg Richtung 1.500 Teilnehmer.  Die RX 480 verkauft sich offenbar auch PCGH-forenintern gut – besser als die GTX 1060, aber schlechter als die beinahe unheimlich verbreiteten 1070- und 1080-Karten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. September 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die RX 480 verkauft sich offenbar auch PCGH-forenintern gut – besser als die GTX 1060


Wen wunderts, nach deinem "4 GiByte reichen locker"-Irrtum  Beeinflussungs-Kommentar-Artikel, wäre interessant zu wissen wie es ohne  ihn verlaufen wäre, auf Steam sieht es übrigens anders aus, obwohl die  GTX1060 drei Wochen später erschienen ist hat sie schon Prozente  eingefahren, wo die RX480 nicht mal erwähnt wird weil sie unter 0,3%  ist, was unter "Other" eingereiht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel  interessanter ist, dass HighEnd  von Amd (Fury(X)) kaum gekauft wird, nicht mal hier in einem "Enthusiasten-Forum", wo das Vram *hust* Problem *hust* noch kein verbreitetes Thema war, das gibt einem schon in gewisser weise zu denken,  in mehrere Hinsicht, wie zb "will eine gewisse Käuferschicht es nur  ausnutzen dass Amd im niedrigen & mittleren Leistungsbereich günstig verkaufen muss,  und das starke Zugehörigkeitsgefühl zu dieser Firma sich nur darauf  bezieht", hmm ...


----------



## Newbee (5. September 2016)

Ne GTX970 und ne hd7850 die eine fürs Gaming die andere für die VR Treiber...läuft alles mit der Cardboardbrille! Kosten 12€ Oculus HTC kann mich ma


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (5. September 2016)

Newbee schrieb:


> Ne GTX970 und ne hd7850 die eine fürs Gaming die andere für die VR Treiber...läuft alles mit der Cardboardbrille! Kosten 12€ Oculus HTC kann mich ma



Du spielst VR Titel aufm PC über eine Cardboardbrille?
Kannst du mir das genauer erklären? 

Gruß aus Darmstadt


----------



## Newbee (5. September 2016)

Ja klar gerne. Habe mal vor Jahren 3D SBS(Side by Side)
Treiber gekauft die nur mit einer AMD Karte funktionieren(TriDef).
Da habe ich immer mit ner Rot-Grün Brille gezockt, war nicht so toll!
Dann geriet es in Vergessenheit. Bis die Cardboardbrille kam, also den Mist ausm
Playstore probiert taugte aber nix! Dann kam mir die Idee
Das Bildschirmsignal ans Handy zu streamen. War schon toll aber irgendwas fehlte einfach!
Also die alten Keys für die SBS 3D Treiber rausgesucht. Hat auch auf Anhieb mit
Metro 2033 geklappt! Wahnsinn! (Sieht aber nur gut aus mit Handys jenseits FullHD)
Also weiter geforscht und TrinusVR gefunden mit Gyroskopsteuerung! Erst den Stream starten über
TrinusVR dann mit TriDev das Spiel in 3D SBS starten! Und siehe da es klappt! 
Umschauen in 3D mir nem Headset oder Kopfhörern noch den Ton vom Smartphone und fertig ist Oculus Rift oder HTC Vive!

Alles in allem ca 150€ wenn ich das zuvor gekaufte mit einrechne!
Und natürlich endlose Stunden einstellen und probieren!

Hoffe war ausführlich genug

Mfg Marco


----------



## StormForU (6. September 2016)

Also ich finde es ja bemerkenswert, dass die 7970 immer noch bei 4,4% liegt :O
das ist ne starke Leistung. Aber eigentlich nicht verwunderlich, wenn sogar BF1 in HD noch flüssig auf ultra läuft :O


----------



## BigYundol (6. September 2016)

Interessant, NVidia dominiert also aktuell auf PCGH mit ~62.5% wenn ich richtig gezählt habe.


----------



## Seven-777 (6. September 2016)

Nach drei Jahren gewechselt von ASUS Radeon 7790 / 1GB auf MSI RX 470 /  8GB


----------



## Nono15 (6. September 2016)

Gainward GTX 1060 Phoenix GS 6GB


----------



## xhuko (6. September 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> War zu lahm, ist jetzt eine Titan X (Pascal).



HisN, ich dachte, keine Karte ist zu lahm, wenn man die ingame-Grafikregler bedienen kann 

Achja, zum topic: derzeit immernoch meine HD 7970 (warte auf  Vega)


----------



## Cuddleman (7. September 2016)

Da es keine Mehrauswahl im Quickpoll gibt, bleibt nur "die geistige Überforderung" übrig, denn ich nutze mehrere Spiele-PC, mehr oder weniger, zeitnah an verschiedenen Orten, oder zu verschiedenen Games. 
Zum einen, mindestens 3 PC und mindestens ein Notebook.

Wie bitte schön, kann man eine GTX 960M, eine HD 6870, HD 5970 und eine HD7970 gleichzeitig auswählen, obwohl diese gewissermaßen gleichberechtigt genutzt werden?

Vorschlag: 

"Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du  derzeit *hauptsächlich *zum Spielen? (Sommer '16)"
oder,
"Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit *hauptsächlich *zum Spielen? (*new Games 20*16)"


----------



## juergenonly (7. September 2016)

RX480 8GB Red Devil seit ein paar Tagen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2016)

Hauptsächlich halt meine R9 280 (mittlerweile auch ein alter Stein   ) nebst einer GTX460 im HTPC und im Zweitrechner eine GTX 470.


----------



## egert217 (8. September 2016)

GTX 580 Lightning XE 3GB bis ich meine 780 zurückkriege


----------



## Hannesjooo (13. September 2016)

Momentan bin ich erstaunt über die Igpu 530. 
Far Cry 4 sehr flüssig spielbar, GTA 5 ruckelt ab und an ist aber noch zu ertragen. Need for Speed startet nicht.
muss noch bis nächsten Monat reichen.
Dann gibts für maximal 200 Euro eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## spawa93 (13. September 2016)

Radeon RX 480


----------



## INAM (13. September 2016)

GTX 1060 weil mir niemand eine MSI RX 480 liefern wollte o.O

Umstieg war von einer schön alten, geflickten MSI GTX 650


----------



## Anna83 (13. September 2016)

Seit Heute:

[x] RX470 4GB , die HD7850 1GB lief auf´m Zahnfleisch .


----------



## scully1234 (13. September 2016)

xhuko schrieb:


> HisN, ich dachte, keine Karte ist zu lahm, wenn man die ingame-Grafikregler bedienen kann
> 
> Achja, zum topic: derzeit immernoch meine HD 7970 (warte auf  Vega)



Warum umständlich Regler bedienen, wenns ne neue Grafikkarte richten kann


Das was die Karte mit 2GHZ staemmt ,ist einfach ne andere Liga


----------



## taglicht (14. September 2016)

MSI GTX 980ti Gaming 6G. Reicht dicke für meine Anforderungen.


----------



## Unreal (14. September 2016)

R9 M290X - immernoch ausreichend


----------



## Ravenshark (20. September 2016)

MSI 980Ti - gut für 3440x1440 @ 90Hz


----------



## thysol (20. September 2016)

[x] Geforce GTX 980M


----------



## Amon (21. September 2016)

Die HD7970 wurde durch eine R9 Fury ersetzt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. September 2016)

R9 290x


----------



## raceandsound (21. September 2016)

Die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming wurde durch eine Gigabyte GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming ersetzt.


----------



## addicTix (21. September 2016)

GTX 1070


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. September 2016)

GTX 980 Ti


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2016)

GTX 1080


----------



## Dschingis (22. September 2016)

Ich nutze 
2x Asus R9 290X-DC2OC-4GD5 (CrossfireX)

Vielleicht noch ein Feld hinzufügen damit man Crossfire oder Sli angeben kann da sonst das Ergebnis verfälscht wird. Ich hätte nämlich mit einer Karte Probleme in 3840x2160 zu spielen, da brauche ich schon beide.


----------



## Jiko (24. September 2016)

Zwei Rechner werden momentan zum Spielen genutzt - hauptsächlich einer mit einer GTX 460, sekundär einer mit GTX 1080 und Oculus Rift, aber den nutze ich nur ab und an (und ich habe ihn zusammengestellt und eingerichtet); er gehört mir leider nicht. Es ist aber schon schön, einfach mal die Qualität hochdrehen zu können, ohne dass es irgendwelche Einbußen gibt.


----------



## Fruit (27. September 2016)

Ich steige gerade von GTX 770 (4GB) auf GTX 1070


----------



## Alex555 (27. September 2016)

GTX 1070


----------



## wait (27. September 2016)

GTX 1080


----------



## OC.Conny (30. September 2016)

GTX 780 im Moment . . . warte auf die 1080Ti wahrscheinlich wirds die Zotac AMP! Extreme wenn ich die 980Ti und GTX 1080 sehe war Zotac immer ganz vorn dabei


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. Oktober 2016)

GTX 780. Zu Weihnachten wirds wahrscheinlich eine GTX 1060


----------



## Gorgomir (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe eine GTX 670 und bin immer noch zufrieden, vielleicht kaufe ich mir aber noch gegen Ende des Jahres eine günstige 970 oder vielleicht sogar eine


----------



## Illuminatus17 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab von einer R7 370 (Sapphire) auf ne GTX 1070 (EVGA) gewechselt. Performanceunterschied ist Wahnsinn, jetzt muss nur noch der Prozessor aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## Rwk (2. Oktober 2016)

+1 für die GTX 1070 (MSI Gaming X) - ein Traum !
Vorher wars eine GTX 560...


----------



## noiz (9. Oktober 2016)

Weiterhin eine Radeon 7770 GhZ Edit.
Zur Auswahl hät ich noch ne Radeon 1950 XTX oder ein GeForce 7900GTX für den XP Rechner.


----------



## joylancer (10. Oktober 2016)

2x RX480 8GB Crossfire


----------



## Majofan21 (10. Oktober 2016)

AMD Sapphire R9 270X


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Oktober 2016)

joylancer schrieb:


> 2x RX480 8GB Crossfire


Darf man fragen warum du zwei Karten eingebaut hast, anstatt eine mit derselben bzw ähnlicher Leistung?
Denn zwei RX480 haben in etwa die Leistung einer übertakteten GTX1070, mit der GTX1070 hättest du auch die üblich negativen Kritikpunkte von Multi-GPU umgehen können die viele abschreckt (Mikroruckler, höherer Stromverbrauch, höhere Temperaturen, höhere Lautstärke, Treiberprobleme, Inkompatibilitäten bei Spielen, Mehrkosten bei Hardware wie Netzteil-Mainboard-Kühlung, das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist schlechter weil man nie doppelte FPS bekommt, und nicht zu vergessen die starken Nerven die man braucht wenns mal nicht so läuft), die GTX1070 kostet auch weniger als zwei RX480, ich sehe hier offen gesagt wenig bis keinen Sinn, das ganze natürlich nur unter der Prämisse dass man kein zwanghafter Anhänger eines Firmenlogos ist.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (11. Oktober 2016)

Die super duper ultra highend GPU GTX 660 TI !!!
Die zerfetzt einfach alles.


----------



## Beer (11. Oktober 2016)

Good bye 7870 GHZ Edition - Hallo RX480 Nitro+ / 8 GB


----------



## ace123321 (11. Oktober 2016)

Momentan nutze ich eine EVGA GTX 960 mit 4 gigabyte Ram


----------



## Aaskereija (12. Oktober 2016)

Nvidia GForce 8600GT


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Oktober 2016)

Aaskereija schrieb:


> Nvidia GForce 8600GT


Was kann man damit heutzutage alles Spielen, beziehungsweise was spielst du damit, und mit welchen Einstellungen?
PS:
Nur zur Erinnerung, bevor jemand quer um die Ecke schießt wie zb mit "_Man kann mehr mit dem PC machen als nur spielen_", die Umfrage bezieht sich *ausschließlich* auf Karten womit man spielt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe aktuell meine heißgeliebte Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ im Einsatz.

Habe sie auf 1120mhz und 5600mhz Speicher OHNE Spannungserhöhung kloppen können  ^^
Lautstärke is in Ordnung da icg ja meistens eh ein Headset auffm Kopp sitzen habe


----------



## Gr4m4tik (14. Oktober 2016)

Titan X Pascal SLI (2), über undervolten stabil getaktet auf 1759mhz mit Stock Kühler und +500mhz beim Speicher.
Läuft wie geschmiert, wirklich echt stark in Kombi mit meinem i7.
Da rattern die Bilder über den 144hz Bildschirm bei 1440p mit ausgemaxten Details.


----------



## Aaskereija (14. Oktober 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8492796 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man damit heutzutage alles Spielen, beziehungsweise was spielst du damit, und mit welchen Einstellungen?
> PS:
> Nur zur Erinnerung, bevor jemand quer um die Ecke schießt wie zb mit "_Man kann mehr mit dem PC machen als nur spielen_", die Umfrage bezieht sich *ausschließlich* auf Karten womit man spielt.



Mit einigen Abstrichen noch einiges, ich kann damit leben in Spielen Ruckler zu haben solang diese verschmerzbar sind. Allerdings keine Spiele mehr ab 2015 (zumindest hab ich da noch keine getestet und FallOut 4 und GTA V haben meine GraKa nicht mehr erkannt).

Spiele die ich damit zocke: 

Dishonored (nahezu alles auf High mit 1440x900, kaum ruckler, ca. ~40fps)

GTA IV + DLC's (niedrig/mittel, mit mittlerer Auflösung, merkbare ruckler, ca. ~15-30 fps)

Fallout 3 NV (niedrig/mittel, mikroruckler, ca. ~20-50fps)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 (so zwischen niedrig und Mittel (Texturen sogar auf Hoch), unregelmäßige merkliche Ruckler, ca ~20-50fps, sehr träge maus im menü)

Mafia II (mittel, merkbare ruckler, ca. ~15-35fps, am meisten stört die träge Maus)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 (alles auch Hoch, keine nennenswerten Probleme, ca. ~40-55fps)

Mass Effect 1-3 (alles auf Hoch, kaum nennenswerte ruckler, ca. ~40-60fps)

Assasins Creed I, II, Brotherhood, Revelations (alle genannten auf niedrig/mittel (durchaus gewisse Elemente auf Hoch), merkliche ruckler, ca. ~25-35fps)

Rocket League (alles mittel, Ruckler auch stark abhängig von der Internetgeschwindigkeit, ich hatte bisher immer nur auf 1 Map wirklich starke ruckler, sonst immer kaum nennenswerte und das mit guten 40 fps (auf ruckler map ~15fps)

Skyrim (mit einigen Tricks und tuning sogar auf High, je nach Umgebung merkliche ruckler, ca. ~20-40fps)

L4D1+2 (Keine nennenswerten Probleme auf Mittel/Hoch, Menü allerdings manchmal etwas anfällig für Abstürze)


Alle Angaben sind mein subjektives Empfinden womit ich bisher zurecht gekommen bin. Ich spiele auch viele andere Games (vorallem ältere) aber da gibts kaum nennenswerte Probleme.


----------



## mwimmer0 (14. Oktober 2016)

HIS HD 7870 Iceq Turbo


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Oktober 2016)

@Aaskereija; alles klar, Danke für deine Erläuterung, hört sich natürlich solide an, hat mich offen gesagt etwas überrascht, vor allem wenn man sich damit zufrieden gibt, wahrscheinlich bin ich wohl zu weit weg von der Konsolen-Leistung/Optik, was mich wohl dazu verleitet hat zu denken dass man heutzutage damit nicht mehr zufrieden sein könnte, meine Sig sagt eigentlich alles in welchen Einstellungen ich überwiegend spiele.
Auf jedenfall fühlt man sich bei deiner Karte schon fast genötigt eine Spendenaktion durchzuführen, wo man knapp über Hundert €uro sammeln möchte um dir eine RX460 zu spendieren, eigentlich keine so blöde Idee wenn man bedenkt wofür die Leute heutzutage im Web alles Gelder sammeln, vielleicht solltest du mal einen LiveStream veranstalten wo die Leute Geld spenden können, das machen jeden Tag viele Streamer, sogar Profi-Spieler zb auf Twitch.tv.
Nicht falsch verstehen bzw in den falschen Hals bekommen, wenn du damit Glücklich bist kann ich das auch verstehen, mein Zweit-PC ist bezüglich der Grafikkarte auch nicht gerade Flott, aber genügt mir voll und ganz bei den Spielen die ich darauf betreibe.
Danke nochmal für die Auflistung


----------



## Aaskereija (14. Oktober 2016)

Ja, an sowas hab ich das eine oder andere mal auch gedacht  aber da ich nichts anderes kenne, kann ich auch nichts vermissen. Und ich seh mich selbst nur als Casual-Player und dafür reichts allemal. Ich hoffe aber das ich einer der Auserwählten bin die ein Aufrüst-Paket bekommen. Denn "nur" 3 Komponenten sind für mich bezahlbarer als 10.

Konsole hab ich übrigends nur eine PS2 


Ich fühle mich dabei unwohl, Leute um ihr Geld zu bitten damit ich mir einen besseren PC kaufen kann. Aber ich habs mir auch schon überlegt, da es viele Kickstarter und die von dir erwähnten Streams gibt. Aber wer will, kann mir ja was per Paypal schicken xD


----------



## b0s4n4c_x (14. Oktober 2016)

GTX 570 von Asus, für Fifa immernoch Top


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2016)

Titan Xp


----------



## hasb1hal (17. Oktober 2016)

GTX 1070.
Kein Wunder dass im Moment die Mehrheit NVidia Karten nutzt... AMD :eyeroll:


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

AMD Radeon R9 380 mit 4 GB RAM 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2016)

Jetzt neu: HD 6970 @ Accelero Xtreme... 

Die 7950 ist anscheinend gestorben. Für Tyranny reichts...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. November 2016)

Mein Beileid. 

RX 470, hmm? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.
> 
> RX 470, hmm?
> 
> ...



Jiaa, die 470 und 480 sind schon nicht verkehrt... aber ich möchte dann gerne auch mal auf 1440-2160p und Freesync umsteigen, wofür die wiederum einfach zu lahm sind.

[x] warten auf Vega und dann mal gucken.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es noch keinen einzigen 2160p-Monitor mit FS+LFC gibt


----------



## citygarden (22. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze momentan eine *Palit GeForce GTX 960 Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0  mit 2048MB


ciao 
*


----------



## Modoka (22. November 2016)

Sapphire HD 7870

Hab noch zwei R9 290, eine zurzeit bei meinem Bruder im Rechner die andere liegt hier rum und wartet bis ich ein neues System zusammenstelle.
Mmn würde die in meinem aktuellem System nicht so viel Sinn ergeben... :/


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. November 2016)

GTX 1060 von MSI, leise und schnell.


----------



## Redhopper (28. November 2016)

Also bei mir werkelt die Zotac gtx 980 amp 4gb


----------



## ForceOne (28. November 2016)

Ich bekomme nun eine Palit 1070 GTX Super Jetstream!


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

Momentan noch auf 2x Sapphire R9 290X, momentan noch grade so ausreichend. Aber werde sobald die GTX 1080Ti dann endlich da ist wohl wechseln


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2016)

Hier geht's weiter: Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Winter '16/'17)

MfG,
Raff


----------

